# Chopin's Fourth Ballade



## timothyjuddviolin (Nov 1, 2011)

Hard to imagine a better performance than this:

Chopin's Fourth Ballade


----------



## Dustin (Mar 30, 2012)

I really enjoy this performance too. I used to watch it a lot. This was one of the first couple of classical pieces that blew my mind and is still a piece that I cherish. Simply out of this world.


----------

